# things not taught in school



## cda (Mar 12, 2012)

National Monument to the Forefathers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Monument_to_the_Forefathers

http://ctmonuments.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/P1240973.jpg

http://suediary.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/our-forefathers-monument.jpg

""""Upon the four buttresses are seated figures emblematical of the principles upon which the Pilgrims founded their Commonwealth; counter-clockwise from the east are Freedom, Morality, Law and Education. Each was carved from a solid block of granite, posed in the sitting position upon chairs with a high relief on either side of minor characteristics. Under "Freedom" stand "Tyranny" and "Peace;" under "Morality" stand "Prophet" and "Evangelist;" under "Law" stand "Justice" and "Mercy;" and under "Education" are "Youth" and "Wisdom." On the face of the buttresses, beneath these figures are high reliefs in marble, representing scenes from Pilgrim history. Under "Freedom" is "Landing;" under "Morality" is "Embarcation;" under "Law" is "Treaty;" and under "Education" is "Compact." Upon the four faces of the main pedestal are large panels for records. The front panel is inscribed as follows: "National Monument to the Forefathers. Erected by a grateful people in remembrance of their labors, sacrifices and sufferings for the cause of civil and religious liberty."""""


----------



## AegisFPE (Mar 12, 2012)

I was just reading about that last night, after watching the trailer to Monumental.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh how  far we have fallen from those truths!


----------



## brudgers (Mar 13, 2012)

Agreed. Let's make jesting a crime again.


----------

